# Best tool to cut derailleur cable housing



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

What tool do you recommend to cut derailleur cable housing? I've used standard wire cutters in the past, but they don't do a very good job because they always flatten out the end. Any recommendations? Not sure if I really want to invest $36 for the ones you get at the bike store...


----------



## nmfly (Sep 28, 2007)

I use a thin cutting wheel on a dremel tool.


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

A good cable cutter comes in real handy. Felco, Park, Pedros. In a pinch a cold chisel and a grinder will do, but it's twice the work and not nearly as clean.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I like Shimano, it's pricey but worth it. I used a couple of cheap ones but they are not as nice. Finally I gave in and spend properly


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

You're asking about other tools we might have lying arouond?

I use a bolt cutter. Works like a champ. It'll pinch the opening but it's not that hard to open up.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

bike cable cutter get dull or are ridiculously expensive and are a single tasker.

dremel with cutoff tool.

guide here
http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/mkiii-cable-housing-prep-revisited-130064.html

you can buy brake + shifter jagwire kits on ebay for $12 shipped


----------



## jimwg (Aug 7, 2010)

Electrician's cable cutter ("butter cutter") I still usually clean it up with my dremel.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

+1 more on the Dremel with a cutoff wheel. I have to clean up the housing a touch with some sandpaper.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I use a good pair of needle nose pliars to cut my cables and housing.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

mimi1885 said:


> I like Shimano, it's pricey but worth it. I used a couple of cheap ones but they are not as nice. Finally I gave in and spend properly


This. Especially if you do a lot of cables. They also work well for for cutting hydraulic brake lines. A dremel also works well, but isn't nearly as hand, especially if your fitting cables to a new frame and are trimming to fit :thumbsup:


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

The correct tool is a pair of wire rope shears, but they are a little spendy. My personal favorites are the Knipex 95 61 190-
KNIPEX - The Pliers Company. - Products - (http://www.pliers-online.com)

I hear great things about Felco as well.

All you folks suggesting a Dremel ought to take a look at the Milwaukee M12 rotory tool, cordless is such a luxury-
Milwaukee Tool | M12™ Cordless LITHIUM-ION System | M12™ Cordless LITHIUM-ION Rotary Tool

I have used diagonal cutters, not as clean of a cut but they get the job done. It is worth investing in quality tools, they will be with you long after your bike is retired.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Do you really want a $50 tool, and it takes up space, to use once a year? Tool not really useful for be thing else

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone4s's


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I proper, purpose-built cable/housing cutter. Park make a good one, so do other companies. They are not that expensive. I think they are $15.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

pneumatic sheet metal shears or oxy/acetylene cutting torch...or plasma cutter  not really i find my good set of needle nose work just fine worse case scenario i have to pull out a awl or ice pick and open the end of the housing back up.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm of the opinion that if one is willing to spend thousands on a bike that will be around for five or so seasons it makes sense to invest $35 bucks on a tool that will last a lifetime.



bob13bob said:


> Do you really want a $50 tool, and it takes up space, to use once a year? Tool not really useful for be thing else


It's a hand held shear, tool storage won't be a concern :lol:

A wire rope cutter is a very useful tool to have handy for more than just derailleur cables.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

bolt cutter works on both brake and shifter housing, , after cutting i just use a small phillip screwdriver to get the hole round and even


----------



## winter (Nov 30, 2009)

The key to cutting cable housing is to achieve a flush and squared end to interface with the housing ferrule. If the ends of the cable housing is not nice and even, it can be compressed by the tension of the cable; this then defeats the whole point of SIS (and their clones) housing which is to have as little compression as possible so the indexed shifting can be crisp and precise.

Any tool which leaves the housing ends square is the appropriate tool. I've found the cheaper cable cutters (e.g. Performance Spin Doctor brand cable cutter) do not consistently give desirable results especially on spiral wound brake housings. The more expensive cutters (e.g. Park) do a fine job. My cable cutter has been loaned and sub-loaned, then sub-sub-loaned to other riders, I'm not sure who has it now; nowadays, I just use my trusty Dremel with cut-off wheel and an awl to open up the liner.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yep, chop it with anything handy and then trim it with a Dremel. Even when I use a proper cable cutter, I dress the end with the Dremel for a truly flat end.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I would never use a Dremel, but I would use a Milwaukee M12


----------



## SantaAna12 (Mar 25, 2012)

I bought the Park Cn-10 on Amazon after reading the reviews and asking a friend that wrenches on bikes. It will crimp the cable ends too.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

getagrip said:


> .... I've used standard wire cutters in the past, but they don't do a very good job because they always* flatten out the end.* .........


I started saving scrap cables ends and such. I stick them into the housing before cutting and not only does it help stop some of the crush factor it makes opening up/reaming a boat load easier.. just make sure it's clean... kinda a waste to stick old dirt cables inside a new housing 

I have gone back and forth with the dremil and cutters.. kinda gone back to cutters as the dremil softens and melts the outer and more importantly the inner liner... Probably isn't hurting anything but I prefer to just snip it off with cable cutters. The cheaper ones don't last as long as the expensive ones but if you're only doing one set a yr they are fine.. actually my Pedro's one have stayed sharper longer than the parks ones did... and they were like $13.. still using them 3+ yrs later. again, I'm no shop doing it every day...



Jon Richard said:


> I would never use a Dremel, but I would use a Milwaukee M12


my Dremil is cordless...  :thumbsup:










what all those cutting tools need is and offset drive or 90º drive so you can actually cut square


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

thomllama said:


> what all those cutting tools need is and offset drive or 90º drive so you can actually cut square


You really said something there, a cordless angle head die grinder of sorts with an 1/8" collet. :thumbsup:



thomllama said:


> my Dremil is cordless...  :thumbsup:


As well as half my tool collection 

They even have a heated jacket that runs off that little m12 lithium battery- no joke


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Picked up a dremel and it worked like a charm! Wasn't quite prepared for the sparks, but I figured that would be more useful to me than a pair of bike specific cable cutters!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

use safety glasses when using a dremel! Don't want the drill to the eye.


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

nmfly said:


> I use a thin cutting wheel on a dremel tool.


Same here.


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

if worst comes to worst, will a ceramic tile nipper work?


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

As many others, I use a rotary tool cutting wheel (mine's a Proxxon instead of Dremel) or proper wire cutters (mine's Park Tool). 

Aside from the tools, if there are significant bends (as seen at the rear derailleur especially with Shimano and Campagnolo), I keep the housing bent when cutting, so the end is square faced when installed. If you just cut the housing and then bend it, the end changes form.


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

Dremel Saw-Max?


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I use theunder $15 tool from harbor freight. Had worked beautifully so far.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Saul Lumikko said:


> As many others, I use a rotary tool cutting wheel (mine's a Proxxon instead of Dremel) or proper wire cutters (mine's Park Tool).
> 
> Aside from the tools, *if there are significant bends (as seen at the rear derailleur especially with Shimano and Campagnolo), I keep the housing bent when cutting, so the end is square faced when installed. If you just cut the housing and then bend it, the end changes form.*


X2 what he said.. I started doing that also and it helps keep the outer shell from pulling away inside the ferrule as much


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hell I ideas set of tin skips (sheet metal shears) stay Sharp forever and cut nicely. Goes through cables and housings like butter. If the out housing gets cut slighly funcky I use a razor blade to trim that little bit and all good.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Stihl chainsaw


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

When I was a kid on the farm, I would use the nippers for the goat hooves.
They are have an interesting shape and are very sharp.
I still use those. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Biohazard74 said:


> Stihl chainsaw


Did it take you the whole 6 years to come up with that one? :lol:


----------

